# Tener miedo de/a  (algo)



## SOS VOS

HOLA 

el verbo "tener miedo" es seguido por la proposiciòn DE o por la proposiciòn A ??
me suelo econtrar  con las 2 formas  ex :

No tengo miedo a nadie  y No tengo miedo de nada

Tengo miedo de envejecer  y tengo miedo a amar...


se pueden usar las dos igualmente ?
Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Sí:
*miedo*. *1. *‘Temor’. El complemento que expresa la causa del miedo puede ir introducido por _a _o _de:_ _«Se hablaba del miedo a la muerte»_ (Belli _Mujer_ [Nic. 1992]); _«El miedo de la muerte me despertaba a cualquier hora de la noche»_ (GaMárquez _Vivir_ [Col. 2002]). Cuando el complemento es una subordinada introducida por _que,_ no debe omitirse la preposición (→</SPAN> queísmo, 1c): _«No dormí por miedo a que me robaran»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982])
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 

Una buena respuesta también *acá*.​​


----------



## jester.

> Cuando el complemento es una subordinada introducida por _que,_ no debe omitirse la preposición (→</SPAN> queísmo, 1c): _«No dormí por miedo a que me robaran»_


_
_
¿Para formar tal frase se podría decir igualmente "...miedo de que..."?


----------



## Rayines

jester. said:


> [/i]
> ¿Para formar tal frase se podría decir igualmente "...miedo de que..."?


Pienso que sí, porque -aunque subordinada- sigue siendo un complemento. De todas maneras, podemos elegir el estilo que ponen como ejemplo en el DPD .


----------



## Talant

Hola Jester:

Sí se podría usar "miedo de que me robaran"

Eso sí, como una de las faltas que más cateto suenan es el "dequeismo", la gente evita al máxima esta construcción, incluso cuando es correcta.

Un saludo


----------



## Vladislav

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Miedo%20a%20-%20miedo%20de.htm

 Si se utiliza tener miedo a + que/tener miedo de + que  --> el verbo que le sigue normalmente tiene que estar en el modo subjuntivo.


----------



## Marlotta

Necesito una confirmación sobre una regla gramátical, es verdad que se dice: 
tener miedo a + algo
tener miedo de + verbo
Gracias a todos


----------



## Vladislav

Sí, en general, es así. 

Tengo miedo a los fantasmas.

Tengo miedo de suspender el examen.

Tengo miedo de que se vaya. (también existe "tener miedo de que pase algo")

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Dudu678

Marlotta said:


> Necesito una confirmación sobre una regla gramátical, es verdad que se dice:
> tener miedo a + algo
> tener miedo de + verbo
> Gracias a todos


Sí, es lo más habitual. Encontrarás combinaciones de estas dos, pero como en todo, tú úsalo bien


----------



## chaquira16

Hola Marlotta.

También se puede decir:_Tengo miedo de ti (_ o_  de tu genio, de las cosas que me duelen, etc)._ Como ves la construcción también es tener mideo de+sustantivo, pronombre o término sustantivado.


----------



## Dudu678

chaquira16 said:


> Hola Marlotta.
> 
> También se puede decir:_Tengo miedo de ti (_ o_  de tu genio, de las cosas que me duelen, etc)._ Como ves la construcción también es tener mideo de+sustantivo, pronombre o término sustantivado.


Exacto, también ocurre lo contrario:

_Tengo miedo a perderte._


----------



## chaquira16

Dudu678 said:


> Exacto, también ocurre lo contrario:
> 
> _Tengo miedo a perderte._


 
¡Claro! Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Aunque yo diría, en este ejemplo  "tengo miedo de perderte". Y , sin embargo construiría con "a" la frase: "Tengo miedo a decírselo."
Saluditos


----------



## yuggoth

La verdad,no sé si voy a decir una tontería,pero creo que las dos cosnstrucciones son equivalentes e intercambiables en la mayoría de los casos,tanto para sustantivos como para infinitivos.Después de mucho meditar,la diferencia que he encontrado es tan pequeña que no sé si la explicaré bien:

-_Tengo miedo_ *a*_ los ratones._
Lo que te causa el miedo es el animal directamente (objetivo).Se establece una relación directa entre el ratón y el miedo.

-_Tengo miedo *de* los ratones._
Lo que te causa miedo es una serie de factores que asocias con el ratón (su cola,sus dientes,su pelo,si alguna vez ya te ha mordido,si has visto algún alimento roído por él...),hablamos de un proceso desde que ves al ratón hasta que sientes el miedo (subjetivo).

Respecto al uso de *a* y *de* con verbo,en la mayoría de los casos se puede usar igual uno u otro;en algunos casos sí que hay un pequeño matiz:

-_Tengo miedo _*de*_ tomar la decisión equivocada._
En un momento concreto tienes que tomar una decisión,y temes que la decisión que tomes *en ese* *momento* sea la equivocada.De hecho,aquí tener miedo se utiliza de forma figurada,con el sentido de *intranquilidad,duda,inseguridad*,pero no suele ser un miedo real.

-Tengo miedo a tomar la decisión equivocada.
En este caso, significa que *cada* *vez* que te ves en la situación de tomar una decisión,temes *siempre* que sea la equivocada.En este caso el miedo sí que es* real*,y a veces intenso e irracional,o patológico.

Veamos un ejemplo más usual y más romántico:
-_Tengo miedo_ *de* _perderte_.Ha pasado algo en la relación que te da motivos para pensar que puedes perder a la persona amada (un engaño,una enfermedad),como consecuencia de ello.

-_Tengo miedo _*a*_ perderte._No ha pasado nada raro en la relación,pero sin ningún motivo sientes miedo ante la posibilidad de que la persona amada *algún día *ya no esté contigo.

*Tengo miedo de que* mi conclusión no sea la acertada,pero sin embargo *no tengo miedo a que* me corrijáis.


----------



## Vladislav

Bueno, digámoslo así: una cosa es la teoría y otra es la práctica.

 En teoría es lo que dijimos al principio, pero en la práctica ... ¿alguien se fija en ello? Será un lingüista con muchos años de experiencia...


----------



## Dudu678

Vladislav said:


> Bueno, digámoslo así: una cosa es la teoría y otra es la práctica.
> 
> En teoría es lo que dijimos al principio, pero en la práctica ... ¿alguien se fija en ello? Será un lingüista con muchos años de experiencia...


 Cierto, cuando hablo con alguien no me fijo en estas cosas, aunque sí cuando escribo.


----------



## yuggoth

Más fácil:

  -Tener miedo *a*: Directamente *al* objeto.
  -Tener miedo *de*:*De* las consecuencias del objeto,*de* lo que supone el objeto,*de* lo que significa el objeto.


----------



## kartoffel

Hola:

Cómo es la forma correcta?

- Le tengo miedo a una persona (a Carl)
- Tengo miedo de una persona (de Carl)

Gracias


----------



## Cristina.

*Miedo*
*1. *‘Temor’. El complemento que expresa la causa del miedo puede ir introducido por _*a* _o _*de*:_ _«Se hablaba del miedo *a* la muerte»_ (Belli _Mujer_ [Nic. 1992]); _«El miedo *de* la muerte me despertaba a cualquier hora de la noche»_ (GaMárquez _Vivir_ [Col. 2002]). Cuando el complemento es una subordinada introducida por _que,_ no debe omitirse la preposición : _«No dormí por miedo a que me robaran»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]).
*(DPD)*

*Yo diría Karl me da miedo.*

Mira! (sobre todo los posts 5 y 7)
A mí, personalmente, me suena mejor la primera : le tengo miedo a Karl, aunque yo diría Karl me da miedo


----------



## chicaswing

La verdad pienso que las 2 formas están bien o sea se entiende bien lo que se quiere expresar. 
- Carl me da miedo.
- Carl me asusta.
- Le temo a Carl.


----------



## kartoffel

leyendo el post indicado y la respuesta de Cristina concluyo que la forma con "de" no suena bien aunque se pueda decir

Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México diríamos:

- Tengo miedo que Carl me vea.
- Me da miedo que Carl me vea.
- Me temo que Carl ya me vio.

Para referirnos a Carl en particular, y no a algo que pueda hacer, diría:

Tengo miedo de Carl.
Carl me da miedo.

Las dos las oigo bien.


----------



## ed-hipo

LE tengo miedo A
tengo miedo DE

dada la preposicion A, se usará para introducir un complemento directo de persona.
le tengo miedo a Juan
También se puede dar el caso de la oposicion entre DE (cosa identificada) DE supone la procedencia, y A el objeto del miedo, (la direccion hacia la cual se va) que puede ser demasiado abstracto como para ser identificado

Tengo miedo de los tiburones, tengo miedo de la muerte (que he presenciado varias veces)
le tengo miedo a la muerte (en su sentido mas abtracto )

puede que esté equivocandome por completo hehe


----------



## Betildus

ed-hipo said:


> LE tengo miedo A
> tengo miedo DE


Como Jellby es el experto en gramática/onomatopeyas/pluscuamperfectos/adverbios/... y demases. Yo pongo ejemplos solamente: 
- Le tengo miedo a: los tiburones, la muerte, los cocodrilos, los ratones, etc. etc.
- Tengo miedo de: "tal persona por...", llegar a tal lugar", "del caos que quedará...", 

....y también le tengo miedo a XXX porque es agresivo. ¡Ay! ya me enredé
Al final, depende del contexto pero creo que ambas son correctas.


----------



## franck77

Hola, 

Otra preguntita : alguien me podria explicar cuando con la expresion "tener miedo " se emplea la preposicion "a" y cando la preposicion "de"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

tengo miedo a la muerte.

tengo miedo de morir.

tengo miedo de que te caigas.

tengo miedo de equivocarme con esta respuesta mía  

a + complemento

de + verbo


Pero te respondo desde la intuición. Espera, pues, las respuestas de los entendidos en gramática.


----------



## la italianilla

Yo también tenía esta duda unos días antes

Encontré éste...me ayudó mucho. Pero espera las opiniones de los otros nativos


----------



## Rayines

Chicos: Si leen atentamente todo el hilo, y los enlaces indicados, creo que están respondidas sus preguntas .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es. Desde el post 2 Rayines nos puso el artículo del DPD.

Miedo a la muerte.
Miedo de la muerte.

Cuestión de estilos.


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Así es. Desde el post 2 Rayines nos puso el artículo del DPD.
> 
> Miedo a la muerte.
> Miedo de la muerte.
> 
> Cuestión de estilos.


Sí, y también me pareció entender -porque ya me había olvidado- que se usa más "a" para cosas generales: "miedo al vacío", y "de" para cosas más particulares: "miedo de caerme por las escaleras".
Bueno, algo así.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

yo creo que la expresion " tener miedo de " es incorrecta.

evidentemente, la lengua la hace el pueblo.

como ejemplo: la violencia es el miedo de las ideas ajenas

esta frase produce ambiguedad, sin embargo:

la violencia es el miedo a las ideas ajenas, deja bastante claro lo que quiere expresar.

saludos


----------



## jtd1000

SOS VOS said:


> HOLA
> 
> el verbo "tener miedo" es seguido por la proposiciòn DE o por la proposiciòn A ??
> me suelo econtrar con las 2 formas ex :
> 
> *No tengo miedo a nadie* y No tengo miedo de nada
> 
> Tengo miedo de envejecer y tengo miedo a amar...
> 
> 
> se pueden usar las dos igualmente ?
> Gracias.


 
Creo que aqui, se usa "a" porque se refiere a una persona (nadie), es la proposiciòn presonal que es muy commun en espanol.


----------



## Jellby

las cosas facilitas said:


> como ejemplo: la violencia es el miedo de las ideas ajenas
> 
> esta frase produce ambiguedad



Pero ahí no usas "*tener* miedo de". Cuando se usa el verbo "tener", queda claro cuál es el sujeto y cuál el objeto.


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola de nuevo:
Me gustaría comprender bien la diferencia entre *tener miedo a* y *tener miedo de. *
Por ejemplo:


> He tenido que empezar una terapia psicológica para vencer el miedo *a / de* los médicos.


¿Cuál opción es correcta y por qué?


----------



## Calambur

> Del DUE.
> *miedo.*
> *
> Notas de uso
> *Se construye en general con «de» con un complemento verbal: ‘tiene miedo de que me entere [o de venir]’; y con «a» con un complemento nominal: ‘tienes miedo a los fantasmas’, pero también se oyen o leen sin extrañeza construcciones como ‘tiene miedo a equivocarse’ o ‘tengo miedo de los toros’.


Es decir, _casi casi _lo puedes usar como quieras.
Yo diría "vencer el miedo *a* los médicos".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Calambur said:


> Es decir, _casi casi _lo puedes usar como quieras.
> Yo diría "vencer el miedo *a* los médicos"


De acuerdo. Casi casi, pero no en este caso.
En este caso con la preposición *de* parecería que los asustados son los médicos, mientras que con *a* el asustado eres tú.


----------



## robertopolaco

Muchas gracias Adelaida y Calambur


----------



## Naticruz

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
!Hola, Amigos!

1.    Tu padre tiene miedo *de* que sufras una recaída.​ 2.    Tu padre tiene miedo *a* que sufras una recaída.
​ Me gustaría ahondar cuál de estas dos frases está correcta y conocer cómo debo emplear estas dos preposiciones con la expresión *tener miedo.
*​ Vuestras respuestas serán, como siempre, muy apreciadas.
​ Un saludo.♥​


----------



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo que preguntar otra vez, porque no me queda claro el asunto. ¿Se dice?:

Le tengo miedo a este hombre.
Tengo miedo de este hombre.

Además un amigo mío dijo que "le tengo miedo a mi novio" sería corrrecto pero "le tengo miedo a este payaso" no sonaría bien. Pero en los dos casos hablamos de personas. No veo ninguna diferencia entre las frases.

Si pregunto a españoles, sólo recibo respuestas contradictorias.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Como se ha dicho en este hilo y en otro al que se hacía referencia, se puede decir perfectamente _Le tengo miedo a este hombre_ y _Tengo miedo de este hombre_; se puede decir con toda tranquilidad _Le tengo miedo a mi novio_ y _Le tengo miedo a este payaso_. No ves diferencia entre estas últimas porque NO la hay.

Saludos


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por estas palabras tranquilizantes. Ahora puedo dormir tranquila


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## papalagi

Pues yo diría que aunque puede que ambas formas sean correctas y aceptadas creo que existe cierta diferencia de sentido entre el uso de una y otra.

Por ejemplo:
-Tengo miedo a María: indica que el miedo se asocia a María en general, María es lo que da miedo en sí mismo.
-Tengo miedo de María: indica que el miedo se asocia más con lo que María puede hacer, con sus acciones, con sus intenciones y no tanto un miedo genérico, ni visual a María.

Esto se ve más claramente en otros casos como los siguientes:
-Tengo miedo al fuego / a la oscuridad / a la soledad: indica como decía miedo en general al fuego, oscuridad, soledad... en sí mismos
-Tengo miedo del fuego / de la oscuridad / de la soledad: aunque también pueda ser correcto, a mí me chirría un poco porque con esta expresión uno espera cierta intencionalidad por parte del fuego, de la oscuridad, de la soledad... lo que no tiene sentido. 

De hecho uno puede tener *miedo a* las quemaduras que el fuego pueda causar pero decir que uno tiene *miedo de* las quemaduras de nuevo chirría y sugiere *miedo a* algo que las quemaduras pueden causar.

Espero que se entienda


----------

